# [off] kde qt phonon

## bouriquo

Hello,

Vous connaissez la différence entre ces 3 ebuilds   :Laughing:  car pour moi ça reste assez obscure surtout que pour moi phonon est une librairie et donc pourquoi la version 4.3 serait softmasker et pas la 4.4   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> eix phonon
> 
> * kde-base/phonon-kde
> 
>      Available versions:  (4.2)  ~4.2.0
> ...

 Last edited by bouriquo on Sat Feb 21, 2009 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Salut

kde-base/phonon-kde : c'est l'intégration de phonon dans kde, à installer si tu veux que kde utilise phonon.

media-sound/phonon : c'est le cœur du système, obligatoire pour utiliser phonon.

x11-libs/qt-phonon : intégration de phonon dans qt, pas indispensable.

----------

## bouriquo

Salut,

Euh mais qt n'est pas intégré aussi à kde ? pourquoi l'avoir mis partout ? Bon par contre pour qt-phonon ca ne s'appuie pas sur phonon je veux dire que phonon n'est pas une dépendance alors que pour phonon-kde oui, c'est bizarre . Enfin bon et pour pouvoir faire du dev phonon c'est media-sound/phonon que j'ai besoin ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui qt est utilisé par kde et ce n'est pas optionnel au contraire de phonon, c'est pour ça que phonon est à part.

Pour le dev media-sound phonon est indispensable, c'est le cour du système phonon et tu as besoin de qt-phonon que si tu veut utiliser phonon et que tu développe en utilisant la lib qt.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Oui ça j'ai bien compris que c'était pas obligatoire. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que étant donné que qt est obligatoire dans kde, si tu veux le support de phonon logiquement ou alors j'ai mal compris   :Embarassed:  tu as besoin aussi de qt-phonon non ? ou alors l'ebuild de phonon kde tient compte de cette interface qt<->phonon le problème c'est que j'ai pas l'impression que qt-phonon soit une dépendance de phono-kde   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Non tu n'as pas besoin de qt-phonon pour que kde fonctionne avec phonon, qt-phonon sert juste si tu veux développer.

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Pour la petite histoire, je pense que cela vient du fait que phonon a été développé à la base par kde, puis vu que la bibliothèque était intéressante, qt la incluse dans son kit. Un peu comme webkit qui est aussi inclu dans dans qt (webkit, fork de khtml, vient aussi de kde).

qt4 est une dépendance de kde mais kde n'utilise pas TOUS les modules disponible dans qt. Sutout s'il doit pouvoir fonctionner avec plusieurs versions mineures de qt-4 qui n'incluaient pas encore phonon.

Dans le futur, kde pourrait utiliser qt-phonon à la place de phonon.

Pour l'instant les trois paquets se bloquent mutuellement donc il y a peut-être aussi une histoire de 'split' des bibliothèques en plusieurs paquets.

media-sound/phonon => !x11-libs/qt-phonon:4

x11-libs/qt-phonon => !media-sound/phonon

kde-base/phonon-kde => !kde-base/phonon:4.2

----------

## bouriquo

@brubru oui en effet j'ai remarqué cela aussi lors d'une install d'un kde 4.2, ils se bloquaient mutuellement obligé d'en bloquer un sinon impossible à installer kde. donc parcontre si je veux avoir les sources pour développer c'est bien qt-phonon que je dois prendre alors ? et mince justement c'est lui que j'avais bloqué   :Laughing: 

@Titoucha : Au fait il ne me semble pas que tu puisses choisir le multimédia sous kde passe forcement par phonon, c'est la sous couche qui permet de piloter la carte son entre autre. et j'avais cru comprendre qu'il remplacait arts

----------

## bouriquo

J'essaye de prendre les sources de phonon mais ca marche pas du tout   :Crying or Very sad: 

et pourtant j'ai enlever kdelib et kde-phonon et media-phonon...

voici le message d'erreur :

```
emerge qt-phonon

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21-r3  USE="nls -debug -test"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21  USE="nls -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1  USE="dbus -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch"

[blocks B     ] kde-base/phonon-kde ("kde-base/phonon-kde" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1', 'merge') pulled inby

    ~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1:4[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0_rc1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.5.0_rc1', 'nomerge')

    qt-phonon

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/phonon-kde:4.2 required by @world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

